# So... what method do you use?



## waffle=ijm (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay before everyone goes on a rant about billions of threads about this subject have already been created, I am well aware

Before people go, "If you're so aware then why create this thread in the first place *angryface*" I am doing this as a quick little survey for the sake of curiosity and people are always too specific about what they do. I don't know whether to count CFOp with double x-cross to make a 2x2x3 block, full edge control OLL/PLL as petrus or CFOP.

RULES
1) Please don't say that you use some method with an extension or added steps or something. I really don't want to see "CFOP wif COLL and edge contorl" or "LBL with 1.332 look last layer." or "I use Fried Rice with shrimp and soy sauce." etc. In fact! I don't even want to see CFOP with how many looks you do. Neither will I stand for seeing pudding with the lid on.

2) I don't really care why you use it. So don't bother posting why you use nor ask why other people use their method nor ask why I'm telling you not to post. I don't appreciate turning this in a post war when all I am is curious. 

3) I don't care much about all other method you use too. I just want your main method. For example, I can CFOP and Roux. But I mainly use Roux so I would just say Roux

4) Don't ask why I didn't put a poll up nor complain that I did not put a poll. It's strictly confidential why I did not put a poll up

5) Please use this format
- Method
- Time (Average of 5)
And that's it. That's all you have to do. Name your method without all the little details and your best average of 5 

6) Don't post anything other than the above format.

7) feel free to post an update. Method change, best average of 5. 

I'll start

Roux
9.81

EDIT - btw 3x3 only plox
EDIT - added Rule 7.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
12~

Also chicken fried rice.


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
17.27


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
27.77


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
~20
:fp
Roux
26.xx


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
10.70


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
17.95


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
10.54


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
12.9x


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
9.9x


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
15.8x


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
8.8x


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2011)

Roux
~10


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP ~17.75

Chrid Hardwick broke the rules!


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.4x


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 19, 2011)

Petrus
20.55


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 19, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> CFOP
> 12.9x
> 
> Roux
> 34.xx


:tu:tu

Roux
18.xx


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
16.90


----------



## Diniz (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.xx

ZZ
14.xx


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
12.23


----------



## caseyd (Apr 19, 2011)

cfop 2 look oll
24.99


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 19, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> CFOP ~17.75
> 
> Chrid Hardwick broke the rules!


 
Yep, did not read the rules clearly enough apparently. Fixed my first post.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 19, 2011)

caseyd said:


> cfop *2 look oll*
> 24.99



Seriously? Read the rules.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2011)

Roux
19.23(?)


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.8x


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
8.6 or 8.5 or something idk


----------



## Mike Crozack (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
24.9x
Roux
45.xx


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.xy


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
16.56

Also, I'm going to break the rules to say:
Was Rule #3 seriously that hard for so many people on here to understand?!


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
~25


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 19, 2011)

CF- ~13.37 

Didn't catch that it said best time. XD


----------



## ianography (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 

16.xy


----------



## Escher (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
7.6ish


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Also, I'm going to break the rules to say:
> Was Rule #3 seriously that hard for so many people on here to understand?!


I'm going to break the rules to say:
Was Rule #6 seriously that hard for so many people on here to... osht.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.xy


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
35.97


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
25.xx


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 19, 2011)

Roux
14.50


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 19, 2011)

PRSCM
8.idc


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> PRSCM


 
I totally forgot about that.

Big love <3


----------



## nickvu2 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
20.70


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.51


----------



## Vinny (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.40


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
16


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
9.0x


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 19, 2011)

sammich <3
16.idk


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
~12.40


----------



## Erzz (Apr 19, 2011)

TF
28.xx


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
6.74


----------



## Keban (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
23.xx


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.31


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP

22-26.xx

yeah....... to heck with standard deviation


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Fridrich Method (take that people who say CFOP!)
Best Average of 5: 22.76 seconds


----------



## emolover (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP: 16.5

Petrus: 19.5


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Petrus
12


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 19, 2011)

ZZ
~22


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP
> 6.74


 
fake


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 19, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP
> 6.74


 
fake



Spoiler



CFOP
7.5?


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 19, 2011)

Petrus
~26


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP. 11.26


----------



## emolover (Apr 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> fake


 
I hope you be joking.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
18.34


----------



## avgdi (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
18.7x


----------



## LockOMan (Apr 19, 2011)

LBL (darn, the only one so far lol)
43ish?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
19.xx

Ye


----------



## janelle (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.37


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

FBF
5:40.57


----------



## riffz (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.81


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
25.xy


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
17.xy


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
17.83

Roux 
31.98


----------



## rcbeyer (Apr 19, 2011)

Petrus
19.46


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

Blockbuilding
1h
~ 32 HTM


----------



## nccube (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
9.10


----------



## TMOY (Apr 19, 2011)

Peeling off the stickers
10 minutes or so


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
7.58


----------



## deepSubDiver (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
~19


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
11.78


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
22.89


----------



## ryo (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
13.xy


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
24.04


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
17.76


----------



## vinylen (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
9.61


----------



## Stefan (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
12.61


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 19, 2011)

Roux 
18.43


----------



## speed (Apr 19, 2011)

zz
17.78


----------



## clincr (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
12.57


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
11.91


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
19.83


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
9.xy


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
15.81


----------



## Selkie (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
25.11


----------



## urosh (Apr 19, 2011)

Roux
22.78


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
11.9x


----------



## Brest (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
18.03


----------



## Verack (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP 
20.xx


----------



## celli (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
18.02


----------



## teller (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
16.86


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 19, 2011)

ZZ
10.xy


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
17.51


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
22


----------



## Julian (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
16.58


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
28~

Petrus
32~

Roux
30~

Corners First
40~

Edges First
40~

Heise
25~



Yes i know lots, but i rarely practice anything other than Roux or Petrus


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 19, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> CFOP
> 28~
> 
> Petrus
> ...


 
Good job reading rule #3

Yes I know I am breaking the rules to post this.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 19, 2011)

CFOP
~17-18


----------



## tociva (Apr 20, 2011)

Petrus
34.xx


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2011)

CF
21


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 20, 2011)

cross, slow version of intuitive f2l, dan brown ll
29.44


----------



## insane569 (Apr 20, 2011)

cfop
23.xx


----------



## Zonda (Apr 20, 2011)

CFOP
13.xx


----------



## amanda (Apr 20, 2011)

CFOP
19.19


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2011)

ITT: People who can't follow rules....
including myself....


----------



## JackJ (Apr 22, 2011)

CFOP 
14.28


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive Only Been Cubing For A Month..

Fridrich
45~


----------



## Attila (Apr 22, 2011)

Corners first.
3600 (average  )


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 22, 2011)

CFOP
12.87


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2011)

CFOP 
~13


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 22, 2011)

Roux
13.lowish


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 22, 2011)

what is CFOP stand for?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

Cross F2L OLL PLL.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you, by the way i use CFOP


----------



## Xishem (Apr 23, 2011)

Roux
16.xy


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 23, 2011)

VH
16.80


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 23, 2011)

CFOP 
~12..0x


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

CFOP
33.xx


----------



## RaresB (Apr 23, 2011)

CFOP 
16.xy


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

cfop
dont know


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2011)

Country Fried OLL Parity.
A high 10 something.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2013)

Breaking rule #6 and bumping to get some new users in. Would love to see new users.

And I'm sure anyone who's posted like 2 years ago would like to see how far they may or may not have come. Remember to read the rules on the original post.

Also adding in Rule #7 - feel free to post an update. Method change, best average of 5. Just remember to format correctly.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
14.08


----------



## stoic (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
23.28


----------



## ottozing (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
8.03


----------



## Torch (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP 
22.85


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
7.21


----------



## already1329 (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
9.96


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
15.10


----------



## KongShou (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
9.69


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
17.92


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
13.40


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
7.726


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
14.65


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
8.xx


----------



## YddEd (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
18.xx, can't remember.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
20.21


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
7.03


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

FreeFop
21.20


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2013)

*So....what method do you use?*

Yay for bumps
CFOP 
9.74



rj said:


> FreeFop
> 14.78


It's PB ao5 bro


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yay for bumps
> CFOP
> 9.74
> 
> ...



Dang. fixed.


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
9.52


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
~28


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> Dang. fixed.


Isn't that your Ao12?


----------



## Renslay (Nov 7, 2013)

Roux
13.17


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

TDM said:


> Isn't that your Ao12?



Dang again. Fixed again.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
9.27


----------



## JackJ (Nov 7, 2013)

I last posted on this thread April of 2011. 
CFOP 
11.82

About 2.5 seconds faster!


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP 
10.20


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
8.06?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
7.63


----------



## lunchmaster (Nov 7, 2013)

CFOP
12.96


----------



## uvafan (Nov 8, 2013)

ZZ
10.0x, you can put me down as 10.09 I guess.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP
11.06


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 8, 2013)

ZZ
17ish ~ er i mean 16.83


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP

15.46


----------



## BaMiao (Nov 8, 2013)

ZZ

15.66


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 8, 2013)

roux
11.65


----------



## rybaby (Nov 8, 2013)

Waterman
16.88


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 8, 2013)

LBL 
19-20


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 8, 2013)

ZZ
10.88


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

Main: CFOP
-10.87 single I think 
-15.68 average(Have gotten faster but I didn't put the times together)
Also Can Do:
- 2-look Roux
- Snyder 1 & 2
- Corners First
- Petrus
- Otega


----------



## NikkHales (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP
18.67
ZZ
21.32


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP
12.xx (ish)

meh


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP 10.41


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP 30.xx


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> CFOP 30.xx



Don't worry. You'll get fast.


----------



## Millet (Nov 8, 2013)

ZZ!!
25.xx


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2013)

Breaking rule #6 to say follow the rules people. Just goes to show people can't follow simple instructions. Please read the Original Post before posting.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 8, 2013)

you can't tell me what to do


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> you can't tell me what to do



do what you want

_CRISS CROSS_


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 8, 2013)

i use the one where you make a big 3x3x3 block and force a last step skip


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP
14.07


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 8, 2013)

Corners first Ortega. Also use corners first for 2x2 btw. ; ) (http://rubikscube.info/ortega.php)

Best average of 5 would probably be a bit below 20 seconds.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 8, 2013)

CFOP or ZZ

CFOP: 15.72
ZZ: 19.88


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 9, 2013)

waffle=ijm said:


> Breaking rule #6 to say follow the rules people. Just goes to show people can't follow simple instructions. Please read the Original Post before posting.



Breaking rule #6 to keep this quote as close to the front of the thread as possible.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

CFOP: 9.20
Also i like pork fried rice.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 9, 2013)

CFOP
8.26


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 9, 2013)

CFOP
Average PB: 23.6
Average: 36
With a few pork chops on the side


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

CFOP
10.70


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 9, 2013)

cfop 
11.33
prawn fried rice


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Nov 10, 2013)

Fridrich
10.98


----------



## Notanza (Nov 10, 2013)

CFOP
38.95

wow, I feel so slow.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 18, 2013)

CFOP
28~


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2013)

CFOP
15.88


----------



## Will (Nov 19, 2013)

CFOP
~15


----------



## Parity Case (Nov 21, 2013)

Jazz hands.
DNF


----------



## Shah (Nov 22, 2013)

Roux
20.96


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 29, 2013)

CFOP
21.89


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2013)

CFOP
18.5x


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

CFOP
11.86


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2013)

CFOP
23-25 ish.


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 6, 2013)

CFOP
Sub-30


----------

